# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Riparium Setup Anyone??

## aquarius

I happened to stumble on to this tread.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/v...c.php?t=205654

Hope after seeing this, you guys may get inspired and do something like this for your next setup.  :Grin:  It's very simple to setup compared to vivarium/paludarium and can still look stunning!

----------


## limz_777

a pity he doesn't sell this riparium supply outside us

----------


## aquarius

I'm sure we can find something similar in s'pore, like a container with a suction to put plants into and stick to the back of the tank?

----------


## limz_777

the container that is similar i can think of are those bathroom plastic fixture with suction

----------


## Merviso

This is such a poisonous thread.....  :Crying:

----------


## BFG

Green Chapter should have those container if I remember correctly but it's made of glass. Need to look for those floating thingy. Don't know what it's made of, is it foam or coarse sponge?

----------


## limz_777

the raft is used for supporting creepers plant species , its quite similar to foam cd stopper

----------


## David Moses Heng

Garden asia nursery at neo tiew has the rafts. Saw them there today as I brought my wife there for a break from the kids and school.

----------


## BFG

Another type of vivarium I found while trawling for riparium. Looks simple enough.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sw...7606521712474/


Hope this helps!

----------


## Merviso

Wah! Bro Rohaizal, another big big poison!  :Crying:  
The plants, especially Lepanthes telipogoniflora, are really nice! Wonder if they are available locally...  :Shocked:

----------


## BFG

It looks so simple right?!? Next phase is where to find this terra cotta pipe and the acrylic/plastic tube. Can use those small spotlight from Ikea and add a better bulb for plants.

----------


## Merviso

Did some research and found this info:

"Terracotta is a ceramic material that has been used for building construction and decorative arts since ancient times in cultures around the world. Terracotta, which literally means "baked earth," is made from natural clay, which gives it a characteristic reddish-brown color. The color varies slightly depending on the clay used. Terracotta may be glazed for extra durability or to provide color. It is a waterproof and very sturdy material, and many ancient terracotta sculptures are still in excellent shape...."

Suddenly the breeding cone for Discus and Angelfish comes to my mind...  :Grin: 
and maybe a small LED lamp will generate less heat... hmmm.... very poisonous stuff indeed....  :Knockout:

----------


## aquarius

Bro Merv..... i can see that you're badly poisoned liao. How about doing one and posting some pics here for us to drool over??  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... Will not be rushing into it.... more research and sourcing is required....  :Grin:

----------


## Thirteen

Waa...Very tempting to start one after seeing the simplicity and beauty of riparium / Riverbank Scapes. 

I suppose we can cut a plastic bottle keeping the bottom 3inch and cut a hole or two for the suction cups.

----------


## limz_777

a riparium set-up for archer fish will be nice too

----------


## cdckjn

It looks simple enough. get a acrylic/glass 1 ft cube fish tank, fill the bottom with some water. Get a brick (might be too acidic if you get a new one - better if it is a old brick - placed outside in the rain for a while and has moss growing all over it) then place the brick in the inch-high water at the bottom. Cover the top so that evaporation is low, place some mosses and ferns on the mosses on the brick and it should grow. Very low maintenance required except light and occasionally top up of water.

Brick is a form of terracotta although I know it has been "sealed" so you must get those old ones so that it is more porous.

----------


## cdckjn

Got another crazy idea!

Get a plastic tube, hotglue some cork bark on to the sides of the plastic tubes, then the cork bark will also absorb the water upwards. Then the effect may bethe same. I might want to convert my tank into this approach as my vampire crabs are being disturbed by the crayfish in the water.

----------


## Thirteen

Nurseries sell those 5cm thick tubes which already covered with coconut fibers usually for plants like: money plants to cling on. can use those, daizo also sells i think.  :Smile:

----------


## juilian75

As usual, I rushed into setting up this tank after reading this thrend.
Still early days.
I thought of giving it a go since it's the school holidays.

Here are the details:

Exisisting setup consist of Canister filter, Lights , rocks, foam backdrop, substrate and 2 ft cube tank.
Cleared up previous planted tank setup.
Current fishes, (Angels will be kept in a pail for 3 weeks) till tank cycles.


New items bought: Foam mat for Daiso, $2.00; guppy breeding tanksx2 , $4.00; fertelizer tabs , $14.00; plants, $12.00.

No driiling of guppy tanks needed or adhesive used. 

Used satay sticks to keep guppy tanks in place ;and the foam slotted in between glass and guppy tank (tight fit).
Used current substrate with fert tabs in guppy tank.

Hopefuuly the plants would take root.

----------


## aquarius

Your rockscape is very well done - looks very natural. It'll be good if you have some tall plants for the terrestrial part of the scape.

----------


## fotoudavid

actually can use a smaller tank in a big tank right????

----------


## reborn4ever

Cool.. Another poison thread.. Will try it once i got my 3ft tank...

----------


## Ukiya

This is beautiful!! Always wanted to try out emersed plants! Is it possible to do it with CRS?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks!

Hmmmm this riparium has already caught my attention almost a year ago but knowing I got 12 White Tree Frogs to house hence i dropped this idea.

This idea is to create this riparium by using a lot of bog woods and plant all the flora on it then let it grow above the water. bingo!

hope this will help you folks!

----------


## BFG

So, has anyone found the terra cotta tube yet?

----------


## fotoudavid

If i use a smaller tank in there, but same height as the main tank, in the small tank, i use normal plant soil, main tank use lapis, then i can plant some plants in the smaller tank. To camouflage the smaller tank, use some DWs, and also tie some mosses around it. Also can put some smaller rocks as well....

Filter part, i think use a canister better.... the water level will be shorter then the smaller tank.

This is what i think of........

----------


## BFG

Found the seller for the nanoviv. Google Epiweb and look for the IIS System.

----------


## fotoudavid

i found some white foam, wonder can put in the tank???? Not stereo foam that bits will drop off after scraping.

Shall try, if can, will let people who needs it take from me.

----------


## cdckjn

I think to find proper terracotta tube in Singapore will be difficult, as I can't really remember seeing one myself for a long time in Singapore. All our drain pipe are glazed or it is PVC. The closest I can remember is the type of cooking pot the Indians used in Little India, the type they used to cook big huge pots of curry. That pot is made from clay which I think is closest to terracotta.

----------


## BFG

Yeah, I believe terracotta and clay are the same substance. I might go with the riparium since I have a cube tank with a few climbing perch in it. Looking for the foam platform thingy to hold some plants while using those plastic fish cage thingy for larger plants.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BFG

Since you are building riparium! hence I going to camp here right now!!!

----------


## limz_777

should be interesting , never seen a cube riparium set-up before

----------


## BFG

Oi, don't expect a time frame as I am currently busy with work ( overtime due to low manpower ). I can't document what I will be doing as I do not have a time frame for this small project! Just that I will receive my yearly bonus next week and I'm setting aside a small amount of funds. Need to know where to get the foam thingy. Got a 2222 and some pieces of the Eheim Installation set lying around, 2 Ikea spotlight ( don't know what model but it is plastic and black in colour ), will definitely change the bulb to a plant friendly ones. I have to start reading about plants for this kind of setup sometime in the future. Also need to tackle the issue of the plant substrate, I do not know whether the use of ADA Aquasoil plus JBL ferts is a good choice but a net to hold the soil in place might help. Anyway, it's just an idea in my head but technically I have the equipment already, just need the time though. And my marine tank need a lot of attention too since I've neglected it for a few months. Led bulbs need replacing etc,etc,etc. The list does looks quite long for me. What have I got myself into?!?

----------


## limz_777

a latest video by hydrophyte

----------


## AhVy

> I happened to stumble on to this tread.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/v...c.php?t=205654
> 
> Hope after seeing this, you guys may get inspired and do something like this for your next setup.  It's very simple to setup compared to vivarium/paludarium and can still look stunning!


So sorry to bring up this old thread. But I love the riparium setup in that forum. Does anyone know if I can get any riparium supplies in singapore?

----------


## maximus

Sorry to bring up this threat. I am very inspired by the terracotta pipe riparium. 
Last night I decided to created the terracotta pipes. After a few hours struggling, I manage to finish 2 pipes. Now waiting to dry and then fire in the kiln.

I think the surface is a bit smooth, maybe adding rough texture to the surface to provide grip for plants and maybe I can add small holes for tying plants etc. 

Any advice to improve the pipes will be appreciated.  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

Is this for the plant at near water surface?
you have access to kiln? wow... awesome ! 

p.s: this could be interesting to see a nice riparium in singapore  :Smile:

----------


## maximus

Yes, for emersed plants. 
Right now waiting for 2 pipes to dry naturally, so I have roughly a week to plan the next steps.
The pipes are estimated 16cm diameter x 35cm height and 14cm diameter x 27cm height.
For the base, maybe can put it in a 30cm tank or glass vase from ikea.

Terracotta can retain water but cannot soak up water for the bottom to the top.
So there are quite a number of questions in my head right now.
How to let water soak up to the top area? 
Maybe can fill up the void area with sponge?
Where can I find miniature plants?
What type of lights?

----------


## felix_fx2

those clay rocks maybe can help soak some water up.
i feel it's up to you to decide the empty space fill with what material. 

have you been to far east flora that stretch *maybe* will have? else seaview also have some selection of plants suitable...

----------


## maximus

thanks for your suggestion. I will take a look at far east flora.

Btw anyone interested to do the terracotta pipe setup? Thinking to let go either one of the terracotta pipe. 
Will be a great exchange of learning process if more people are involve in this setup.

----------


## felix_fx2

you must wait for viva guys mate.
you can contact them via pm as i think they've been lesser seen these days.

----------

